# Annoyed by holiday-help at MAC counter



## CrystallineDoll (Dec 15, 2007)

I was at MAC with my mom Christmas shopping, and I made a list so I would remember the names of the ones I really wanted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I was disappointed that my favorite MUA wasn't there, instead were a bunch of old women I have never seen before. I wasn't really surprised, a lot of places pick up extra help during the holidays. I was looking through the e/s and a woman came over and asked if I needed help so I gave her my list so she could tell me which they had in/out of stock. She read them over, eye brows raised, and looked at me and was all [in a very superior tone, I might add] "You can't _only_ buy e/s. Besides, _half_ these shades don't even _match_." I have my own collection of 20 or so at home so I kindly explained that I was "matching" to ones I currently owned. She narrowed her eyes at me and gave me a look like I was some kind of imbecile and went back to the list. "We don't carry _this_ shade anymore. Don't you have a _current list_?" I got most of the names off the website so I didn't know what was still being carried and what not. I just nodded and said I didn't know and she gave me that patronizing look again. Then she tried to sell me all these products that I don't need/use, and when I said no thank you, she basically told me I was a fool who didn't know what I was doing. She told me to stick to my local drugstore and buy Maybelline because its easier for the "inexperienced." Then she handed me an e/s primer and told me I _had_ to buy it. I said no thanks because I use a different one. She questioned me about it until I would answer and I said I used UDPP. She raised her brows at me and sneered "_Urban Decay?" _She shook her head in what I suppose was annoyance, and said she'd ring us up with what she finally deemed okay. We paid and she asked us to "please leave and make room for customers who actually _know_ what they are doing," and stalked off.

I was really surprised by this lady because the people at MAC are always so nice and helpful. Also, I've gotten compliments so I know I'm not 100% clueless. I don't know, she really just annoyed me. 

Has this happened to any of you lately?

xx.


----------



## mariecinder (Dec 15, 2007)

You poor thing! I would have told her where to shove it! I really admire and love MAs but sometimes they can be kind of snotty. Maybe she was having a bad day?


----------



## frocher (Dec 15, 2007)

Sorry that happened to you.  She sounds like a crazy woman, unfortunately you can find those everywhere.  It's great that you were so nice to her, I would have told her where to shove it.


----------



## alexisdeadly (Dec 15, 2007)

I try to avoid confrontation and not flip over things (New Years Resolution) but my mom would have torn her a new asshole. Just ignore the miserable bat. hehe


----------



## Babylard (Dec 15, 2007)

how rude! lol.. people like that are the reason why I was scared of entering any cosmetics department stores.. it must have been hard for you to be nice to her.  I would be very upset if someone tells me "stick to my local drugstore."  I've only been to MAC twice.  Once to buy eyelash adhesive, and once to introduce myself to their eyeshadows.  The MUA was such a sweet lady, so I easily got over my fear.  I always imagined that those places were full of crazy ladies who push products and all look like clowns LOL boy was i wrong.


----------



## Bernadette (Dec 15, 2007)

E-mail corporate immediately.


----------



## Divinity (Dec 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bernadette* 

 
_E-mail corporate immediately._

 
A company like MAC prides themselves in helping their customers and making sure they are HAPPY and get what they want.  So, I'm sure they wouldn't mind taking care of any employee that isn't doing just that.

Cheers for being nice too.  I don't know that I would have been.


----------



## makeba (Dec 15, 2007)

i would call the store manager and email corporate immediately. her tone and actions were clearly unprofessional. you were quite patient with her rudeness cuz i know i would have left the store with the things i asked for and had that heifer crying real hard. make sure you make a complaint asap!


----------



## liv (Dec 15, 2007)

Write a strongly worded letter to MAC's corporate office, and I would personally go back to speak with a manager about this woman.  No one has the right to belittle someone like that.  I wouldn't have even given her my commission.


----------



## noahlowryfan (Dec 15, 2007)

i would have grab back the list and walk way. i wouldn't want someone like that to have the sale.


----------



## iheartangE (Dec 15, 2007)

Aw that's awful!  I'm so sorry that happened to you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I would definitely talk to corporate or the manager though-no one should be allowed to treat people like that!


----------



## knoxydoll (Dec 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *noahlowryfan* 

 
_i would have grab back the list and walk way. i wouldn't want someone like that to have the sale._

 
pretty much exactly what I would have done. Said something like e/s don't need to match and obviously you don't need my sales. Grab list say good bye and walk away.

There's no need for anyone to be rude about anything like that. I know an experience like that would make me rethink purchasing at that store again.


----------



## This Is Mine (Dec 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bernadette* 

 
_E-mail corporate immediately._

 
I agree! No customer should ever be treated or spoken to in this manner. I definitely would not have been able to bite my tongue in that situation.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 Looka here heffa (in a more tactful way of course)


----------



## CrystallineDoll (Dec 15, 2007)

Yeah, I was thinking about contacting MAC. I was really shocked by this woman haha. She works retail...and I was a paying customer..You're supposed to make sales not enemies xD


----------



## fingie (Dec 15, 2007)

Yeah...I definately agree about emailing corporate!  That's just unacceptable.
You have much more patience/grace than I do--I would have flipped out!


----------



## Hilly (Dec 15, 2007)

what a crotch!


----------



## knoxydoll (Dec 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_what a crotch!_

 





 i love you Hilly


----------



## Macnarsandlove (Dec 15, 2007)

that mua was a real b!tch. i see u live in jersey where did this happen?


----------



## rouquinne (Dec 15, 2007)

i would call them and ask to speak to the manager and let them know, in NO uncertain terms, that you are not happy with the way you were treated!

that's absolutely disgusting!!!


----------



## kyoto (Dec 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *noahlowryfan* 

 
_i would have grab back the list and walk way. i wouldn't want someone like that to have the sale._

 
Exactly what I would have done.  She wouldn't have received $1 of my money, but honey please contact the store manager and notify Mac.  Treating any customer that way is not acceptable.


----------



## Karen_B (Dec 15, 2007)

There were just so many things wrong with that woman's behaviour I don't even know where to begin! I'd write an angry letter too.


----------



## CrystallineDoll (Dec 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *smith130* 

 
_that mua was a real b!tch. i see u live in jersey where did this happen?_

 
I went to the Macy's in Monmouth Mall in Eatontown.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Dec 15, 2007)

Holiday help or not, that was above and beyond rude. Call the manager and MAC; besides being unpleasant customer service, it's really bad business for MAC MAs to tell someone to shop at the drug stores.


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 15, 2007)

what a bitch!


----------



## laguayaca (Dec 15, 2007)

Yes I agree she was a witch you need to report her! She needs to be fired! I am so glad that the MAs at Lynnhaven in Va Beach are the best! They all know me and are always so awesome! I love them!


----------



## LeeanneMarie (Dec 15, 2007)

I am absolutely shocked by the way she acted.

E-mail MAC and let us know how it goes.


----------



## breakdown (Dec 15, 2007)

I would complain, she needs to get the message that it is not ok to treat people that way.


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Dec 15, 2007)

I would have found the manage right there ..and if the mac counter manager was not there I would find the dept store manager somehow tell them exactly what she told you in front of her lol ...awh I wish i was there with you ..there are many many ways to say F U stank stuck up Biatch and really really nice patrionizing ways lol ...grrr stuff like this really irks me sadklgha;lskdgha;slk ahh ..so sorry u had to deal with such a horrible MA>


----------



## yumemiru (Dec 15, 2007)

unfortunately those type of ppl exist. Hope that won't happen again. I love MAC but i do have to say some of the ladies are so snotty esp if you are not super dressed. Hello, i wear suits and business clothe all week, the weekends when i relax, i'd like to be in jeans and all but thay doesnt mean i'm not going to buy my MAC, if i like it, even if it's Chanel makeup, which is more expensive than MAC, i'd buy it.  All in all, hope that it was a one time thing, but i'm not surprised, it's retail and you always get those types, prob cause they are commision based and all they care about it the money


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Dec 15, 2007)

Wow that was so out of line and unnecessary. She disrespected you in a lot of different ways there. I would've have told that lady where she can go...old people are usually rude and miserable anyways. 

I would write a letter. Not so you can get a free lipgloss or something...but the way she treated you is seriously messed up. If I were you I'd have told her I didn't need her help and then asked someone else to help me. I can't imagine ever being talked to like that.

I'm glad this wasn't at a MAC near me.


----------



## Danapotter (Dec 15, 2007)

That is a horrible experience! I hope you do write a strongly worded letter to them!


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 15, 2007)

All I have to say is WOW!!  You are a very patient person for putting up with her.  I agree, contact MAC HQ and make sure you give a specific description of that lady to them...better yet, try and get her name from the MUA that you usually go to, that way there will be no mistaking who gets her a** chewed.


----------



## soco210 (Dec 15, 2007)

You should most DEFINATELY report her.  Even if she is only holiday help, sometimes they keep them on longer, and you don't want to see her again!  Right before Thanksgiving I went to a different mall and MAC counter than normal and was met with the worlds RUDEST employee.  (Though yours did give it a run for its money lol).  Anyway, I wrote a letter to MAC.... it went completely unanswered.  After a week I got annoyed and called and they were really apologetic, even thought its not their fault that this employee was a turd.  They sent me a free gift 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'll still never go back to that counter.  I didn't buy a thing off of him because I didn't want him to get a sale off of me.  I bought stuff from Sephora that day instead and a coach purse lol Then I went to my regular counter later that week and gave them the business.  I'm mad all over again about that jerk.  If that woman didn't want to help you with what you actually wanted she should have just stayed away from you.  UGH! /rant


----------



## CrystallineDoll (Dec 15, 2007)

I emailed MAC and explained the situation so we shall see what happens. Should be interesting...


----------



## smilebacklovely (Dec 15, 2007)

wow what a horrible miserable person she was. you sure do have a lot more patience than most, i would have flipped on her. she had no right to give you such an additude. definitely complain about her, no one deserves to be treated like that, regardless of whether or not they're experienced with makeup. they're there to be helpful, not rude and snobby. ughhh. report her!


----------



## kyoto (Dec 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CrystallineDoll* 

 
_I emailed MAC and explained the situation so we shall see what happens. Should be interesting..._

 
Please don't forget to contact the store manager.  He/She needs to be aware of this situation as well.  Macy's doesn't want their customer treated this way either.


----------



## frankenstain (Dec 16, 2007)

LMAO what a bitch. A couple days ago I asked if I could sample a pigment and the woman was like "we don't give out samples". And I'm like yeah you do. I've got like 3 at home.


----------



## Bgirl17lovesMAC (Dec 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *noahlowryfan* 

 
_i would have grab back the list and walk way. i wouldn't want someone like that to have the sale._

 


 I 2nd that!!


----------



## BlahWah (Dec 16, 2007)

That really bites!  Sometimes I wonder how people like that get hired in the first place when a job entails customer service.  As most others have said, contact the manager and MAC directly.  I can't believe she told you to go to the drugstore!  Unacceptable.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 16, 2007)

I would have ended the conversation with her and found somebody else.  In my experience, it's best to realize that some people are assholes and you should just go elsewhere.  Don't let them treat you like that.  People will only treat you as bad as you let them. 

Yes, they shouldn't treat you like that, but sometimes in life that happens.  It just comes down to how you deal with them.  

BTW, what do you describe as "old women"?  What age would that be?

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CrystallineDoll* 

 
_.....I was disappointed that my favorite MUA wasn't there, instead were a bunch of old women I have never seen before. I wasn't really surprised, a lot of places pick up extra help during the holidays. ...._


----------



## Juneplum (Dec 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CrystallineDoll* 

 
_. She told me to stick to my local drugstore and buy Maybelline because its easier for the "inexperienced"_

 

A _*MAC*_ artist told you _buy_ Maybelline?
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Rather suspect imo..


----------



## CrystallineDoll (Dec 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_BTW, what do you describe as "old women"?  What age would that be?_

 
They seemed to me in their late 60s. *shrugs*


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CrystallineDoll* 

 
_They seemed to me in their late 60s. *shrugs*_

 
So like 68 or so?  Interesting observation.  

Their age really has nothing to do with it.  I am curious why you pointed out that they were "old"?


----------



## Briar (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm sorry you had such a lousy experience.  I agree, a letter to corporate as well as a phone call or letter to the local store/counter manager is in order.  Even holiday help (maybe especially holiday help) should be courteous and pleasant, it will insure customers keep coming back other times of the year.  I would have been more than annoyed, I would have been infuriated!  

Good luck.


----------



## Juneplum (Dec 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_So like 68 or so?  Interesting observation.  

*Their age really has nothing to do with it.*  I am curious why you pointed out that they were "old"?_


----------



## ZoeFerret (Dec 16, 2007)

WOW! That is inexcusable behavior esp from someone who is suppose to be selling stuff. Like everyone said contact the store manager and MAC- they need to know how this person treats their customers. Honestly who cares what the heck you buy as long as you are buying something ( or even nothing. ) I can't believe she gave you such attitude. 

You really should have just turned around a went somewhere else to buy your stuff or get another person to help you out. I would not tolerate that type of behavior from anyone!


----------



## dizzygoo82 (Dec 16, 2007)

get her name and call the manager!!! that is complete bs!
I've worked in retail and it's hell around christmastime but it's no reason to lose your common decency!

I'm sorry that happened to you, but it's good you showed restraint cause I would've wanted to tell her about herself! hahah.


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Dec 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_So like 68 or so?  Interesting observation.  

Their age really has nothing to do with it.  I am curious why you pointed out that they were "old"?_

 
This is going to be off topic, but from my observations, I noticed that people in that age range can be quite rude sometimes, simply because they don't care. A man I work with is about that age too, and he yells at customers all the time(and then we see them practically running out of the store) and a couple of days ago he made a little kid cry. 

So maybe the lady's age did have something to do with it. The OP is young and she felt that she had a right to talk to her this way because she is older and more "experienced". I'm not implying that everyone who is older is a stuck up asshole, but a few people are.


----------



## Mandypaul (Dec 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CrystallineDoll* 

 
_ "You can't only buy e/s. Besides, half these shades don't even match."_

 
I dont understand why someone at a make up counter would say you cannot only buy eye shadows? you can buy just a lipstick, just a blusher etc, i just dont understand that, anything you buy is good business ?


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SingFrAbsoltion* 

 
_This is going to be off topic, but from my observations, I noticed that people in that age range can be quite rude sometimes, simply because they don't care. A man I work with is about that age too, and he yells at customers all the time(and then we see them practically running out of the store) and a couple of days ago he made a little kid cry. 

So maybe the lady's age did have something to do with it. The OP is young and she felt that she had a right to talk to her this way because she is older and more "experienced". I'm not implying that everyone who is older is a stuck up asshole, but a few people are._

 
For the sake of discussion, not to argue....If someone is an a-hole, they are an a-hole.  Their age is not an indicator.  Just as you say some older folks are stuck-up assholes, so are some younger people.  Some older people are just as immature and idiotic as some younger folks.  It isn't age that determines someone's actions, it is how they _choose _to act.

In regards to the OPs experience, I am just having a hard time following why the interaction went on as long as it did.  You make a choice to stay in a frustrating situation or you make a choice to leave it and find another solution.  Not saying that it wasn't unpleasant.  I'm sure it was.


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Dec 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_For the sake of discussion, not to argue....If someone is an a-hole, they are an a-hole.  Their age is not an indicator.  Just as you say some older folks are stuck-up assholes, so are some younger people.  Some older people are just as immature and idiotic as some younger folks.  It isn't age that determines someone's actions, it is how they choose to act._

 
That's also true. I don't understand how this woman got the job


----------



## gracetre123 (Dec 16, 2007)

what a bitch!!! you should talk to the manager or write a letter or something ... she was really an idiot


----------



## chocolategoddes (Dec 16, 2007)

you'd think most MAC artist could appreciate that you expirimenting with colors! she's not cool. Last time I went to MAC my dad was like " why do they have an old woman selling MAC?" so IU wonder if the older ladies are like the "brothel mothers" except for MAC. :\


----------



## CrystallineDoll (Dec 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_So like 68 or so?  Interesting observation.  

Their age really has nothing to do with it.  I am curious why you pointed out that they were "old"?_

 
There really was no reason I pointed it out, just describing my situation.  If they had been men, I would have said a bunch of guys. It was just description *shrugs*


----------



## sherrle (Dec 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_what a crotch!_

 
haha wow i need to start calling people crothes.....thanks for that.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Dec 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_you'd think most MAC artist could appreciate that you expirimenting with colors! she's not cool. Last time I went to MAC my dad was like " why do they have an old woman selling MAC?" so IU wonder if the older ladies are like the "brothel mothers" except for MAC. :\_

 
I'm not sure what you meant by "Brothel mothers" but I imagine MAC sells a lot of less bright colors; a lot of people discuss how they like Woodwinked and Vanilla pigment, which are by far and large pretty tame colors.


----------



## ms.marymac (Dec 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_you'd think most MAC artist could appreciate that you expirimenting with colors! she's not cool. Last time I went to MAC my dad was like " *why do they have an old woman selling MAC?*" so IU wonder if the older ladies are like the "brothel mothers" except for MAC. :\_

 
I guess other old women like to buy makeup from her.


----------



## CaraAmericana (Dec 17, 2007)

Her behavior you decscribed is one of the worse I ever heard here. I wonder why you didn't contact a manager right away. Sounds like she was very bold and if the counter was realy busy, I just find it amazing she acted this way with so many people around and I am sure other M.A.s too. So no one else heard or noticed how she was treating you?


----------



## sitasati (Dec 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_you'd think most MAC artist could appreciate that you expirimenting with colors! she's not cool. Last time I went to MAC my dad was like " why do they have an old woman selling MAC?" so IU wonder if the older ladies are like the "brothel mothers" except for MAC. :\_

 

wow ..um


----------



## DaisyPie (Dec 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_you'd think most MAC artist could appreciate that you expirimenting with colors! she's not cool. Last time I went to MAC my dad was like " why do they have an old woman selling MAC?" *so IU wonder if the older ladies are like the "brothel mothers" except for MAC.* :\_

 
I'm completely lost.


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Dec 17, 2007)

Wow. What a bitch. You can't only buy eyeshadows? WTF was she tripping on? 

Oh man, I would have demanded to see a manager right then and there. No one deserves flagrant disrespect like that. What you can do now is give that store a call and speak with the manager about the awful way you were treated. Then you should send an email Corporate's way to let them know, as well.


----------



## little teaser (Dec 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_So like 68 or so? Interesting observation. 

Their age really has nothing to do with it. I am curious why you pointed out that they were "old"?_

 
probley because she was shocked that someone that age could act like that
most older woman have more class, then again some are cranky as hell
i would of just totally ignore her and walk off and got someone else to help


----------



## juxt123 (Dec 17, 2007)

That really sticks that you were treated that way.Was your mother right there when this happened? And I'd like to know how mac responded.


----------



## n_c (Dec 17, 2007)

I would have to told her to fuck off...sorry that happen to you.


----------



## Melly44 (Dec 17, 2007)

Oh wow what a bitch... Seriously i would have just walked away..
Everytime i go in to mac the people are just so nice and always helpful if i had a girl like her she would have ruined my exprience for sure.


----------



## Love Always Ivy (Dec 17, 2007)

i would have been like "peace beyotch, taking my business over to <insert other MAC counter/store>" or "excuse me please make room for me to go to an MA that knows what THEYRE doing."


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 17, 2007)

It's so hard for me to imagine anyone employed by MAC saying or doing those things.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Dec 17, 2007)

It is, but given that when I applied last year to work at Macy's at the cosmetics counter (I forget which one specifically), the manager couldn't be found to interview me. Then when she did, she decided because I was college educated that I'd be better off in fine jewelry, even though I know beans about fine jewelry (and don't own anything of real material). After that, she never called me about my training, even when I called, and then had the gall to yell at me on the phone for skipping training when it was Thursday during the 9-5 (she knew this was supposed to be a part-time job, since I told her specifically that I had a full-time job).

In short, if management at this Macy's is anything like management at the Macy's I applied to, it's easy for me to see how someone this awful could be hired


----------



## MACGoddess (Dec 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CrystallineDoll* 

 
_I was at MAC with my mom Christmas shopping, and I made a list so I would remember the names of the ones I really wanted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I was disappointed that my favorite MUA wasn't there, instead were a bunch of old women I have never seen before. I wasn't really surprised, a lot of places pick up extra help during the holidays. I was looking through the e/s and a woman came over and asked if I needed help so I gave her my list so she could tell me which they had in/out of stock. She read them over, eye brows raised, and looked at me and was all [in a very superior tone, I might add] "You can't only buy e/s. Besides, half these shades don't even match." I have my own collection of 20 or so at home so I kindly explained that I was "matching" to ones I currently owned. She narrowed her eyes at me and gave me a look like I was some kind of imbecile and went back to the list. "We don't carry this shade anymore. Don't you have a current list?" I got most of the names off the website so I didn't know what was still being carried and what not. I just nodded and said I didn't know and she gave me that patronizing look again. Then she tried to sell me all these products that I don't need/use, and when I said no thank you, she basically told me I was a fool who didn't know what I was doing. She told me to stick to my local drugstore and buy Maybelline because its easier for the "inexperienced." Then she handed me an e/s primer and told me I had to buy it. I said no thanks because I use a different one. She questioned me about it until I would answer and I said I used UDPP. She raised her brows at me and sneered "Urban Decay?" She shook her head in what I suppose was annoyance, and said she'd ring us up with what she finally deemed okay. We paid and she asked us to "please leave and make room for customers who actually know what they are doing," and stalked off.

I was really surprised by this lady because the people at MAC are always so nice and helpful. Also, I've gotten compliments so I know I'm not 100% clueless. I don't know, she really just annoyed me. 

Has this happened to any of you lately?

xx._

 
I would immediately contact either the manager of the counter/store or customer service.  That is HORRIBLE service no matter where you go, and as a customer you should never be treated that way no matter what...  

MAC prides itself on customer service no matter what, I have worked for them for almost 2 yrs and it is a HUGE thing at our store and something we are constantly working at, this woman is by no means a representative for the company or for any customer driven business by treating a customer this way.  I apologize for her and hope you have better experiences in the future.  Come to Tampa to see me, we are nice here!


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Whore* 

 
_So like 68 or so? Interesting observation. 

Their age really has nothing to do with it. I am curious why you pointed out that they were "old"?_

 
This is a general observation, but it seems to me like this could have been a display of ageism on the part of the saleslady.  I have noticed in many department stores that some of these older sales people behave in an indignant, and down-right disrespectful manner to younger customers because they perceive these young customers as being a waste of their time because young customers often don't have money.  I'm not saying that is what happened in this instance, but her "Maybelline" comment makes me think it is a possibility.


----------



## miss_emc (Dec 18, 2007)

It's really hard to comprehend that a MAC employee would be that rude to a customer, and if they did that is very VERY unprofessional, especially coming from a more 'mature' lady. I would NEVER talk like that to a customer with the fear of losing my job!


----------



## CrystallineDoll (Dec 18, 2007)

I agree with you guys, it is hard to believe. MAC muas are always super nice and helpful. Its bizzare. I emailed MAC, still awaiting reply, and I contacted Macy's so we'll see what will happen.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Dec 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *purrtykitty* 

 
_This is a general observation, but it seems to me like this could have been a display of ageism on the part of the saleslady...._

 
Perhaps, but this sounds as if the OP approached the situation with a bit of ageism:

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CrystallineDoll* 

 
_.....I was disappointed that my favorite MUA wasn't there, instead were a bunch of old women I have never seen before. ....._

 
Because: 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CrystallineDoll* 

 
_There really was no reason I pointed it out, just describing my situation.  If they had been men, I would have said a bunch of guys. It was just description *shrugs*_

 
It was not pointed out that they were different women, but "old" women.


----------



## ILoveMacMakeup (Dec 20, 2007)

I cant even go into the bad service I've gotten at Mac lately...and its just the counter by my house.  I dont know whats going on, but Im about to find another counter to frequent.


----------



## lara (Dec 21, 2007)

I find it very difficult to believe that a retail MA from any company would tell you to go to the opposition. 

I'm trying hard to give benefit of the doubt, but this reads like fiction to me. One or two kernels of truth, but the rest feels like a dramatisation.


----------



## lipshock (Dec 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Last time I went to MAC my dad was like " why do they have an old woman selling MAC?" so IU wonder if the older ladies are like the "brothel mothers" except for MAC. :\_

 

Are you serious with this statement?

...and you want to work for MAC, right?


----------



## Evey (Dec 21, 2007)

I'm sorry that happened to you but if I were you, I would have kindly told that woman STFU and left her standing there talking to herself...I would have gone off and found someone else to help me. There would be NO WAY in hell i would have given that woman a sell. And just to piss her off more, i would have spent a shitload of money for the MA that did help me. Then reported her happy ass to the manager. LOL...sorry i don't like when people act like they're above you. Tell that bitch to get off her fkn high horse.


----------



## CrystallineDoll (Dec 22, 2007)

MAC_Whore I am so lost by your continuation of the old comment. I didn't mean anything by it, what point are you trying to make?


----------



## CrystallineDoll (Dec 22, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lara* 

 
_I'm trying hard to give benefit of the doubt, but this reads like fiction to me. One or two kernels of truth, but the rest feels like a dramatisation._

 
It's not, it's all true. I agree with you that it sounds fake because of the comments made, but alas it is not. I love MAC, I have no reason to lie and make their employees look bad. Simply sharing a situation, not exercising  my fiction skills.


----------

